# Novak HV Pro 6.5 BL problems in an RC8



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I built an RC8 with a Tekno conversion for a buddy of mine a few months back, if you accel really smooth it works fine but if you punch it all [email protected]!! breaks loose, cogging, sputtering and kicks back! if you punch it while stopped itll just click and turn one tooth!! Im running 4s on it, it seems like it cant handle the sudden burst of electricity, i changed the power cap on it and still does the same thing..has anybody expierenced this before?? Any Suggestions??


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

IMO, it's the Novak system. Everybody I know of that has used it has had some sort of problem with it.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Are you using a single 4s or 2 -2s lipos? I have seen it with both and the single bat did not work well.

Willy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what's the C rating on the battery? Have you tried a different pack?


----------



## SunnyHouTX (Jul 21, 2008)

Being that the motor is 3400Kv, running 4S on it will draw quite a few amps under hard/sudden acceleration. Try a smaller pinion and/or a larger spur to lessen the load on the motor. Also, like Courtney is alluding to, try a pack with a higher C rating and maybe even higher capacity.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Too low C rating on the batteries and too high pinion gear is always what I have seen cause cogging........


----------



## harrissmith (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a Novak brushless on my RC8 and haven't had any problems with it. I'm using the stock spur and the recommended pinion and I run two 2S 4800 mAh lipos in series. Just a suggestion but I had a similar problem a novak BL system on a 10th scale pan car. It would run fine if I was gentle with it but I would freak out if I punched it (sometimes) or hit something. I thought I had a gear problem (so did several other very experienced 10th scale drivers) and spent a lot of time changing out gears and diff parts. The problem was that I mounted the on/off switch right next to the ESC. The metal cage on the switch was intermittently shorting out the wires from the ESC to the motor at the solder joints on the ESC. It only had to touch the solder joints to confuse the ESC and then the motor would act up until I restarted it whether the ESC was still shorted or not. Make sure your ESC is mounted so that no metal can contact the solder joints on the side.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

at first I had two 2s Venom 5000 in a series when I first built her, yesterday I wired it for a single battery...I tried my 4s flightmax 5000 mah that I run in my Losi and it did the same thing!! I took it outside and noticed when it would act up the receiver would blink off for a sec and the buggy would take off for a split sec til the receiver linked back up....very strange!! oh ya CV, they are 30c burst!!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, I think we put the wrong power cap on it....the stock one was slapping around and tech support said it was bad so Gene and I put one Mikes had in stock on it! Apparently it was for a 10.5 turn and doesnt store enough juice for the 6.5. I just ordered the right one and should be back in business!! Thanks for all the input guys......see yall at the river Friday and Saturday!!!


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

You can always add more caps to the Novak esc. They are not one of the best, but can do the job. Like Sunny suggested, you are pulling some serious amps out of the pack and getting some crazy voltage drop for the ESC to cog. I always laugh at the single cap novak puts on their systems. 2 Should be the minimum and some racers do add an additional for an increase in capacity and distribute the load under braking. In case somebody doesn't know, there is a voltage spike under hard braking and some back current that goes with it. Heck I add additional caps on nearly all my esc's as a precaution, as I use A123's only.
Here's a pic of a cap bank with dual 1500W TVS for the RX8 Tekin that I build last nite. My other RX8 uses 3 caps w/tvs's as it sucks up some serious juice.


----------



## SunnyHouTX (Jul 21, 2008)

Snelle, do you have a link to that 1500W TVS? Digikey?


----------

